# Windows 2003 file server woes - Anything more robust than AccessEnum?



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

AccessEnum is ALMOST what I need but there are some minor problems.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb897332.aspx - for those not sure what this tool is.

1) I need something that is more explorerish instead of just a big list of all directories and files. (I basically want it easier to go through the logs than what this tool supplies)
2) I could even live with the list if infact the it would also show shares and the share permissions NOT just NTFS permissions.
3) I would like something that can scan a whole computer not just a drive at a time all of our servers have 3 partitions.

Anyone have any ideas? We don't have $ for Scriptlogics solution and some of the big ticket machines that report all information to a main server.
http://www.scriptlogic.com/Products/security-explorer/windows/

I really don't mind what the solution is as long as it can do better reporting. We really don't have requirements for the solution to report back to a central server, monitor, or be used remotely off the server we are connected to.

Basically I would like to find something that is a lite version of the scriptlogic solution or a beefed up version of Access Enum.


----------



## PietVermolen (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,

Have a look at the tool Permission Analyzer. It supports many filter options and it can display the access rights per user or user group in the form of a directory tree. It is more graphically than AccessEnum and it saves the information in a database. (making the overviews a lot faster)
http://www.permissionanalyzer.com

Regards!


----------



## youdaM (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi

i know a graet tool called SecReport that Create NTFS permissions report in a click!

http://www.smart-x.com/?CategoryID=164&ArticleID=84&sng=1

you can download and try J

Regards 
Youda Martziano


----------

